# irish weekend away



## kellysayers (24 Apr 2007)

We live in Galway and would like to go somewhere in ireland for the june bank holiday. There are just the two of us and our six month old girl. would like a nice hotel with a spa if possible and don't went to spend a fortune. also nice days out nearby. Any suggestions?


----------



## Firefly (24 Apr 2007)

The Radisson in Sligo is really nice. Just outside Rosses Point so great for the beach too.


----------



## NorfBank (24 Apr 2007)

http://www.knightsbrook.com/


----------



## oldtimer (24 Apr 2007)

Have you got a Supervalu card? If so, look up supervalugetawaybreaks.ie and you can see a good selection throughout Ireland, €199 for both of you for 2 nights B&B plus 1 evening meal and the kid is free.


----------



## TreeTiger (25 Apr 2007)

Got an email yesterday from the Hodson Bay Hotel near Athlone.
I've heard great things about it but haven't got there yet.
This is what the email said:

*May & June Midweek Golf and Spa Breaks*

2 B&B, 1 Dinner
1 round of golf in Athlone Golf Club plus use of the [broken link removed]
Hodson Bay Hotel from €159 pps
Hodson Retreat from €195 pps​


Athlone Golf Course is a superb 18 hole parkland course overlooking Lough Ree.
Its tree-lined fairways and undulating terrain make it a true test for golfers.   





*Hodson Retreat*
Located right next door to Hodson Bay Hotel, Hodson Retreat mirrors the solitude and calm of The Spa at Hodson Bay and the idyllic surroundings of the Lough Ree shoreline.

Individually commissioned artwork, delicate lighting, plasma TV and individual temperature controls combine to create an air of luxury and calm. This luxury extends to the expansive bathrooms with walk in showers and a separate bath. 
 *The Spa at Hodson Bay
*Unique Thermal Spa with heated loungers, Dolmen steam room, Rock sauna, Laconium tropical rain & mist showers, deluge showers & ice well 
Luxurious Relaxation room overlooking Lough Ree
Outdoor Hot Tub with fabulous lake views
Watsu - A wonderful treatment unique in Ireland to The Spa at Hodson Bay
Visit www.hodsonbayspa.com for full details of our spa experience​​​ 
 
*Relax & Unwind

*Spectacular Lakeside Location
Luxury 4 star Accommodation
Library & Winter Garden - Quiet time for you to relax
Sun Filled Conservatories

 
*Wine & Dine

*Award Wining L'Escale Restaurant
Contemporary Octagon Restaurant
Waterfront Carvery & Bar - casual dining and evenings of live entertainment
Juice at the Bay- a refreshing option serving juices, smoothies, snacks & coffees

 
*Health & Leisure

*20m Deck level swimming pool with hydrotherapy feature pools
Children's pool
State of the Art Gymnasium, Steamroom & Sauna

Have you tried looking at  - I've used them several times and got some great deals in hotels - we'd usually go self-catering if possible and some hotels have great houses on site. In recent years we have used them for Gold Coast Hotel, Waterford (kids had a great time, therefore so did Mum & Dad!); Kilkee Bay Hotel (did some great sightseeing); Mount Wolseley, Carlow (V. expensive spa) and some others. Our out-and-out favourite is the Heritage Hotel at Killenard.

Keep an eye on the newspapers too, there are often very good deals advertised.


----------



## kellysayers (25 Apr 2007)

Thanks everyone. We have booked the radaisson in Letterkenny. hubbie has never been to Donegal so should be good. Does anyone have any hints or tips about Donegal?


----------



## Olly64 (25 Apr 2007)

the breaffy in castlebar, rooms from €89 with dunnes stores, great place, great value


----------



## seantheman (26 Apr 2007)

hope you enjoy your stay in donegal, glenveigh national park is good for a day out, so is ionad cois locha in dunlewey (about 30 min drive) in the poisoned glen, at the foot of mount errigal.it has boat rides on the lake and a small farm and play areas. you have to go further west for (in my opinion) the most beautiful beach in donegal, carrickfinn, beside donegal airport, desperate roads but worth the effort. good luck
for eating always found the brewery and pat's on the square very good(both in market square area)


----------



## kellysayers (26 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------

